

I'm not usually into videogames, but 'Battlefield 3' looks...astonishing - anigbrowl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FktL2pu2wE

======
anigbrowl
And from the company that makes the engine, lots of white papers and tech
goodness: <http://publications.dice.se/>

------
brianwillis
I'd be interested in hearing what people with actual experience fighting in
war zones think of the game. How realistic is it really?

~~~
retroafroman
There was a good thread on the gaming sub-reddit a few months ago comparing
and contrasting the realitistic/fun points of games with lots of real soldiers
weighing in (I can't find it at the moment). A younger brother of mine is an
Army Ranger, and though he doesn't really game, a lot of his squad mates do,
so he see's both sides. The games are getting pretty close according to him.

